# New Camera Help



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have used a Fuji Finepix 2.2 for the last 5 years, it served me well but it's too big, it's time for a change.

I don't have much interest in photography and never used many of the features on the old one but I know I'd like to be able to fit the camera in my pocket! Maybe a zoom, maybe better night pics but definitely sub Â£100. Any ideas?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

For Â£100 you probably can't go far wrong with the Nikon Coolpix L2 from pcworld at for Â£99.87. 6mp and 3x optical zoom and macro to 10cm. Jessops sell it for Â£130.

I like the Casio Exilim compacts but i think they start about Â£150 at the moment


----------

